# Schreibfehler



## sp00n (18. März 2005)

in der ansicht des spielers, unter Attribute, steht *Strärke* anstatt _Stärke_, also hat sich da ein R zuviel eingeschmuggelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharek (18. März 2005)

hm denke mal werden se bald fixen xD
keiner is perfekt(ich sprech nur aus erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
aber danke für die info 

Greetz Tharek


----------



## B3N (21. März 2005)

*fixed* Danke! :>


----------

